# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  النجمه الجميله صاحبه الصوت الكلاسيكي الهاديء Katherine Jenkins والبوم Believe 2009 حص

## MiSteR LoNeLy

Katherine Jenkins 
Believe 
(2009)



Artist :  Katherine Jenkins
Title : Believe
Year : 2009
Genre : Classic
Quality : MP3 CBR 160kbps
Total Time : 52:01.019
Total Sise : 59.5MB





1. Till There Was You
2. Bring Me To Life
3. Angel
4. I Believe (with Andrea Bocelli)
5. Fear Of Falling
6. The Godfather Theme
7. Ancora Non Sai (with violinist Andre Rieu)
8. No Woman, No Cry
9. La Vie En Rose
10. La Califfa (with Chris Botti)
11. Who Wants To Live Forever
12. Se Si Perde Un Amore





Rapidshare
http://takemyfile.com/427950

Megaupload
http://takemyfile.com/427948

Badongo
http://takemyfile.com/427954

Sendspace
http://takemyfile.com/427958

Desptifiles
http://takemyfile.com/427946

hotfile
http://takemyfile.com/427953

Filefactory
http://takemyfile.com/427952

zshare
http://takemyfile.com/427949

2shared
http://takemyfile.com/427944

easyshare
http://takemyfile.com/427955

mediafire
http://takemyfile.com/427951

Filebeam
http://takemyfile.com/424578

----------

